# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Ищу авто в г.Минск

## luvena

Ищу авто в г.Минск по будням ежедневно. Выезд 7.10-7.20. Обратно- 17.00-17.30. Ищу машину для постоянных поездок, водитель - адекватный, а главное ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫЙ . Срочно.

----------


## JAHolper

на работу ездить?)
А что по деньгам?
Лучше номер телефона оставь. Когда найдешь - удалишь. ;-)

----------


## Mouse

советую просмотреть этот сайтик, или погуглить похожие:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## luvena

да, на работу... в смысле, что по деньгам? за совет спасибо..сча попробую

----------


## JAHolper

В смысле сколько готова платить за сей девайс на колёсах?)

----------


## luvena

по договоренности с водителем. все берут по разному: обычно в зависимости от расхода топлива

----------


## Carlen

А я то думал ищут личного водителя, с хорошей зарплатой.)))

----------

